

Show HN: Mother’s Day Call Reminder - johncoogan
http://blog.johncoogan.com/post/50307503587/mothersday

======
alex_doom
"Hi Mom, I just called you using something I found online"

"What?? What does that mean? Is it tracking me? I heard from Sylvia's sister
that people are tracking you everywhere you go now on the internet? Is that
true? This call makes me very nervous now."

"Uhhh, that was just a joke? Anyway Happy Mother's Day"

"How come you only call me on Mother's Day??"

------
RossM
Out of interest, if you run this using a cron job, what happens after the call
has been placed - does the server keep running? I've had a need for a sort-of
volatile web server to respond to requests like this before.

~~~
johncoogan
The server only needs to stay up for a minute while you pick up the phone and
accept the call, so a simple sigterm can be called from a bash script a few
minutes later to shut everything down. You could also probably write this in
Python, but I'm not sure exactly how.

The server will keep running if you don't kill it, but it shouldn't matter too
much because the port will be occupied and when it runs the next time, the new
instance will error out, and Twilio will contact the old server (if it's still
running).

Does that sound reasonable?

